# Post Your Favorite Aulonocara/Peacock Pics Here



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

I dont have my pics because i was recently in a bad car accident and my main laptop is in repair but I am looking for some more new peacocks or even cool haps to stock my show tank with, looking for great pics and ideas for my own tank.Since i can't post pics I own one lemon jake,one strawberry, one ruby chrystal,one o.b,one albino eureka, and one mystery my girlfriend bought that was marked wrong.


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll throw a picture in for ya, I can't remember how it's spelled, but, this Peacock has the yellow vertical bar, kinda like the "orange shoulder" Peacocks I used to have...but, this dudes got a yellow bar...Aulonocara Maili maybe?

I don't know what the other fish is, that answer will come though another thread....[/img]I hope!


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

Stormbringer said:


> I'll throw a picture in for ya, I can't remember how it's spelled, but, this Peacock has the yellow vertical bar, kinda like the "orange shoulder" Peacocks I used to have...but, this dudes got a yellow bar...Aulonocara Maili maybe?
> 
> I don't know what the other fish is, that answer will come though another thread....[/img]I hope!


That is Aulonocara stuartgranti Chitimba

Commonly known as Bi-color 500 or Maulana


----------



## htc (Feb 19, 2010)

Wild male Aulonocara Jacob Mbenji


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

stnick80 said:


> Stormbringer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw a picture in for ya, I can't remember how it's spelled, but, this Peacock has the yellow vertical bar, kinda like the "orange shoulder" Peacocks I used to have...but, this dudes got a yellow bar...Aulonocara Maili maybe?
> ...


Ahhh, that one was in a tank all by himself, and, priced at $14.95...so, it came home with me to become one of the first fish in the tank!

Got any idea what the other fish is in that picture?
There's a couple more pix in this thread ->http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=212220


----------



## Stormbringer (Apr 14, 2010)

htc said:


> Wild male Aulonocara Jacob Mbenji


Man, that's a beauty! :thumb:


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

He's a hybrid of some sort, but still absolutely gorgeous. I'll get more pics up later once I get home and I can upload to photobucket. I just got some new fish in yesterday from an online order and I haven't taken any photos yet. Plus I picked up a couple WC groups of peacocks from a guy in our local cichlid association.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's a couple

Maleri









Young Jacob









Ngara









I have a young cobue that I have to get a shot of cause he is looking to be be a beauty!

That 'Bi-colour' is georgous.


----------



## stnick80 (Apr 27, 2005)

I don't really keep many Aulonocara these days other than A.walteri but I can share some older pictures.

A.walteri 




































A.stuartgranti Ngara










A.stuartgranti Chitimba



















A.maylandi










A.stuartgranti Gallireya



















A.koningsi Mbenji










A.lwanda










A.stuartgranti Chitimba, Gallireya, Hai Reef










A.stuartgranti Hai Reef










Sorry for the quality on some of the photos but all I had was a crappy point and shoot back then, hence why I don't have more pictures.


----------



## robmc13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is my Aulonocara baenschi (Benga)


----------



## mekhman (Apr 8, 2010)

Good pictures everybody. In my opinion alunacaras are best looking malawians.
I have some old pictures too:


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all for the great pics/ideas for my show tank. I am hoping to get a hai reef in a trade this week but i will be looking for a couple more peacocks too thanks to your great pics.


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Rob funny you found one of my post on this huge site. The benga looks great just like mine did before he died. Darn Eureka.


----------

